# Hutch van Tiekerhook



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I just love the way this dog poses for me. Like my own personal Ken doll.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful Daryl....


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing this one


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

very beutiful dog 
like his structure,straight back very georgous dog:smile:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I have yet to see a Tiekerhook dog in person, picture, or video, male or female, pup that didn't have that I can kick ass attitude no matter what pose!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gorgeous dog Daryl, he doesn't have a bit of an allergy going on in his groin there does he ? I've got a thing about allergies right now.

A wee tip for you; he looks like he has immediately been brushed with a curry comb or simila rand has that coiffed look just prior to the photo, if you run a standard comb over him, no-one will know the difference ;-).


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No allergies of any kind.

I don't ever brush the dogs for pictures. It just looks that way because his sable tips naturally cling in streaks similar to a thumbprint, unlike the even laying dispersal of hair tips in other sables I've owned. More of a solid black on the back, but streaky on the sides. Look at these two pics of his son, Pike.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Once again "ALL" Tiekerhook dogs just have that look of one bad ass dog!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Being one of the few people I even know ever owning a Tiekerhook dog, I've never actually met another Tiekerhook dog. My TD from my former club had met a few others, but said something to the effect that mine was the first he liked. He had kidded with other clubmebers about telling me the dog was shit, so he could buy him off me. He owned only mals during my years with the club, one of those years representing USA in a DVG event in Germany.

Hutch's brother, Hero van Tiekerhook has done really well in ringsport. Last year, Hero won the national event in his homecountry of Portugal n category 1 (MR1), and placed 6th in the international event. He was the ONLY German Shepherd among dozens of Belgian Malinois at the international event.

Given the Tiekerhook reputation, one thing that I never expected before receiving my Tiekerhook pup, was the high level of "pack drive" that he would display. I could probably teach him anything without food or toy, always enthusiastic and willing, and he has never challenged my authority.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My other bitch Lexus has some Tiekerhook in her pedigree. She is so eager to please and the only dog that scored a perfect OB routine in the old APPDA. It did take her longer to mature though in the bitework. Now, she's tuff.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=449060


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Koos did some puppy imprinting, and I demonstrated his biting drives myself when he arrived. There was a broken toe injury that I allowed six months to heal, during which time we did nothing but obedience training. So I didn't advance to actual helper work until he was 8 or 9 months old. Initially he was very serious and intense in his defense, but without reluctance to engage. It took a couple sessions for him realize the fact that it was a challenging sport, but it never took the edge off his passion to engage.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a Tiekerhook female puppy (9 weeks)... After a week of being here, I can observe the pack drive you mentioned Hutch to have... Nerves are very solid, super focused on the handler, extremely food motivated and her prey drives are developing each day. 

So far, very pleased... But she's only a puppy. 


Regards


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

. My last tour in Germany in K Town I met a owner of one at the Landstuhl Schutzhund club there, not sure if the club is still there or not. He impressed me so I still can picture him as clear as the short time I observed him.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Daryl, 

Hutch looks very very good. 

The other dog is out of Hutch and?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> No allergies of any kind.
> 
> I don't ever brush the dogs for pictures. It just looks that way because his sable tips naturally cling in streaks similar to a thumbprint, unlike the even laying dispersal of hair tips in other sables I've owned. More of a solid black on the back, but streaky on the sides. Look at these two pics of his son, Pike.


That's really quite interesting, all the times I have looked at your pics I have thought to myself, I wish he wouldn't brush and coiff them up before taking the pic . The look is quite extraordinary if it is all a natural lay.

And that is another very handsome guy!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il2_SHS9B7Y&feature=related

The drives on the Tiekerhook dogs are amazing. They are the ultimate working GSD's.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> No allergies of any kind.
> 
> I don't ever brush the dogs for pictures. It just looks that way because his sable tips naturally cling in streaks similar to a thumbprint, unlike the even laying dispersal of hair tips in other sables I've owned. More of a solid black on the back, but streaky on the sides. Look at these two pics of his son, Pike.




wooow I like this dog even more just a beutifull dog :mrgreen: love his coat just lovely


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Daryl,
> 
> Hutch looks very very good.
> 
> The other dog is out of Hutch and?


That breeding was from Hutch and Nickie (below), my Faro Policia daughter. It was a complete accidental breeding that she was able to squirm out of her kennel and into his, only minutes after I had let him outside did I hear her surprised yelp. Luckily it was probably the last day of her cycle, and there resulted in only three pups for me to raise. I plan to repeat that breeding for a full size litter soon, and pick a nice tempered male from it. I'll always wonder if I don't try, but all three of those brats were very aggressive, and only looked out for their own self interests. I'm hoping for a good one with "pack drive".

Today after feeding time, I let Hutch and Nyx outside, and heard Nyx firing off her deep defense bark. I ran to the door, to find Hutch and her dancing with a bull out in the state-rangeland pasture across my driveway. That bull and two cows were giving as much as they were getting, and thankfully the dogs called off before getting themselves hurt. In this state, it's legal to shoot dogs harassing the wildlife or livestock.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think many people don't like the 'social aggression' that koos emphasizes. I am also a big fan of tiekerhook and i'm hoping catch van tiekerhook can produce some nice dogs soon. She's my favourite right now.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I think many people don't like the 'social aggression' that koos emphasizes. I am also a big fan of tiekerhook and i'm hoping catch van tiekerhook can produce some nice dogs soon. She's my favourite right now.


Can you define "social aggression" in terms of what this means to you and the Tiekerhook dogs.

Thanks.

Terrasita


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I think many people don't like the 'social aggression' that koos emphasizes. I am also a big fan of tiekerhook and i'm hoping catch van tiekerhook can produce some nice dogs soon. She's my favourite right now.


 
Many people have low standards... lolol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Can you define "social aggression" in terms of what this means to you and the Tiekerhook dogs.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Terrasita


"active aggression" PERIOD.....NOT active "defensive" aggression persay, but hopefully that too..


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> "active aggression" PERIOD.....NOT active "defensive" aggression persay, but hopefully that too..


 
Active towards what and for what reason?

Terrasita


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Active towards what and for what reason?
> 
> Terrasita


active towards NON family/pack...social aggression is a cause of DA, but in some lines of Manwork dogs this also extends to humans. for NO reason...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't want to make any assumptions but "DA" is what? 


Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

DA, dog aggression.

He's not a DS, he doesn't get actively aggressive for NO reason; without my say-so, or if threatened, or being territorial. His threshold to respond is low, but his sense of suspicion is in it's proper perspective. He can walk around a room of complete strangers, not pay them any mind, and perhaps pause a bit if one decides to scratch his ears. I suppose I could have taught him to be wary of EVERYone, but that's not how I raised him, or would want to. However, his offspring were so sharp and undersocialized, that they're hardly comfortable in_ their own skin._


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I just spent the weekend with a dutchman and a Teikerhook male (max son) at a search dog course.

I believe the dog will be successful in our program, but there is nothing extreme about this dog's drives (prey/hunt). The owner would admit this I am sure.

The owner is a great dude, really knowledgable, and great to talk dog with.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I visited Koos two years ago at his home. I was most impressed by his graciousness as I was there with Eddy & Ria Moonen. I saw his dogs in their environment and was privileged to take a bite from Max. What I saw was well balanced dogs, dominant & serious but not dangerous unless you didn't belong there. Koos is very adamant in his philosophy & for the most part I agree, he is not raising pets he is raising & trying to protect the true German shepherd, and he hates the politics & good old boy stuff!
Max's bite was full, hard & with fight, like bring it on. I put enough pressure on him to say I really liked him; he gave me unblinking eye contact and when done he was social. This is from the horses mouth.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> DA, dog aggression.
> 
> However, his offspring were so sharp and undersocialized, that they're hardly comfortable in_ their own skin._


 
Yet, you are going to repeat the litter and breed one of them back to him for a father daughter inbreeding. Those three pups do have a mother. But I've also been curious as to whether the three puppies you refer to above are representative of what Tiekerhook produces or something else in the pedigree?


Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't really know. But, if the tractable temperament is important to Tiekerhook breeding, I would say no _it's not representative_. As I mentioned in another response to your question before, 
_"So if he didn't reproduce his temperament/mental package, where is it coming from? If its the litter I'm thinking of, they didn't get it from their mother either?"_



Daryl Ehret said:


> Low thresholds are great, as long as equiped with a clear head, which would help facilitate willingness, confidence, and ability to supress and abate a particular drive once engaged.
> 
> All three pups were rather sharp, less clear headed (less able to perceive a lack of threat) and with no off switch. Not avoidant, all pups tenaciously aggressive, focused and determined to "put on the hurt". Also significantly less tractable to the handler than their sire is. Altenatively, strong physical correction would only succeed in escalating that drive, heightening that determination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The truth is, I don't really want to keep that female in the long term, being she's not really my type of dog. But also, I don't think three pups is a fair sample to judge how either of them are producing, and I don't want to have to_ wonder _if they could have done better, after she has gone. I want a shot at getting a good male, more like their sire, from both the Nickie breeding and the Pitch(daughter) breeding.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Daryl!

Hutch looks outstanding, as always 

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's one I took today, unbrushed, wet and muddy. I threw a stick on the other side of a creek bank, and the bank being 10 feet high, I thought he'd go down and back up the other side, disorienting him a bit. Instead, he choose the steepest part and then dove into the water without hesitation. Got the first one on video, and after a second time with the same result, decided to quit throwing across stream.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Post the video of that beast... Would love to see him!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe4rh3jSxgs

You'll have to forgive the few explicatives I didn't edit out.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

You're right about cliff diving, lololol...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, I learned not to throw his toy from the deck without making sure he was on his way down the steps already, after a couple times of him leaping the rail to an 8 foot drop and dash. I should have known he'd take the most direct rout across the creek to where I threw that stick.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats his weight?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Ha awesome launch.. I'd have been a little worried too but sounds like he's just fine.. Great looking dog, Daryl.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, after that, I checked the spot where he landed, and the creek was a little wider and a little deeper, with soft mud flooring. So I felt much better about it than when I thought it was shallow and rocky, like where I crossed.

He was 88 lbs this time last year, when he got his rattlesnake vaccine. I don't think I've had him at the vet since then. I'm certain I wouldn't want him to be a bigger dog, and he's definitely not "small" like it's been said Tiekerhook dogs tend to be. This time a year ago, he exeeded Ozzy in weight (who was 65 lbs), but Ozzy has bigger/longer bone size. They're probably both 85 - 88 lbs now, I'd guess.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats good size. 


Thanks


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice launch! Very nice dogs!


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I just spent the weekend with a dutchman and a Teikerhook male (max son) at a search dog course.
> 
> I believe the dog will be successful in our program, but there is nothing extreme about this dog's drives (prey/hunt). The owner would admit this I am sure.
> 
> The owner is a great dude, really knowledgable, and great to talk dog with.


I don't expect that all tiekerhook dogs will be extreme hence the term 'runt'. Having said that the average tiekerhook dog will appeal to someone looking for a dog that is good for both sport and street. My favourite breedings are the ones that involve tiekerhook bitches and outside studs like orry von antverpa who's from a tiekerhook bitch. 
There are a couple of vids on his site you can see the dogs for yourself.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I don't expect that all tiekerhook dogs will be extreme hence the term 'runt'. Having said that the average tiekerhook dog will appeal to someone looking for a dog that is good for both sport and street. My favourite breedings are the ones that involve tiekerhook bitches and outside studs like orry von antverpa who's from a tiekerhook bitch.
> There are a couple of vids on his site you can see the dogs for yourself.


I was by no means questioning the line or quality of Tiekerhook dogs in general. Plus, the dog I saw is good! Not a runt. Just not over the top. I only posted because I told Daryl I would update him on the dog after meeting him.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

nice thread about teikerhook dogs and your kennel, i been researching your upcomming litters..i like the father - daughter breeding...how is pitch drives and agression?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Drives and aggression are good, but in terms of "pack drive" she's not like her sire. She's certainly likes to train and play, but she's more about pleasing herself than the handler. But there is plenty of drive for food and toys to bargain with her for any behavior you'd want.

I'm going to be looking for a male for myself from that litter. Whether I find one or not that fits me, I usually raise at least one pup to the 8 to 12 month age before placing it. I'll also be raising a male from the repeat breeding to Nickie, a full sibling to Pitch.

And in about ten days, there should be a male for me born from a (blasphemous!) showline cross I recently conducted. The female's actually a fairly nice dog (below). This will be her second litter, and as before, most pups going to LE and SAR homes. After this litter, she'll begin training with her new LEO owner to get narc certified.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

What was the point behind the breeding of Hutch and show line? (if you dont mind me asking)




Daryl Ehret said:


> Drives and aggression are good, but in terms of "pack drive" she's not like her sire. She's certainly likes to train and play, but she's more about pleasing herself than the handler. But there is plenty of drive for food and toys to bargain with her for any behavior you'd want.
> 
> I'm going to be looking for a male for myself from that litter. Whether I find one or not that fits me, I usually raise at least one pup to the 8 to 12 month age before placing it. I'll also be raising a male from the repeat breeding to Nickie, a full sibling to Pitch.
> 
> And in about ten days, there should be a male for me born from a (blasphemous!) showline cross I recently conducted. The female's actually a fairly nice dog (below). This will be her second litter, and as before, most pups going to LE and SAR homes. After this litter, she'll begin training with her new LEO owner to get narc certified.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Not my idea, the owner of the showline fell in love with him, and the reservists in line voted for him over the previously agreed upon sire  Couldn't blame anyone for that, and it was a decent opportunity to see more of how he produces, with a female who's already produced satisfactory results to the owners of her previous litter. Might be more than the new puppy owners bargained for, but I'll have fun raising one myself. ;-)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Not here to judge you, but damn... I disagree with this decision...

However, its your dog. Good luck.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you mean crossing workinglines with showlines?

Generally, I'm very against showlines myself, and very against the "golden middle" mindset, but this gal is not typical showline temperament, and doesn't come from the famous popular bloodlines. Her new owner's determined to get her certified, and from what I can tell, the work should come naturally enough to her.

Wasn't any sort of decision that I expect to affect me in any way, because I suppose it very unlikely the resulting pup I raise (to 8 or 12 mo's) would be a _consistent producer_, no matter how good of a _performance _dog it may turn out to be.


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

Is Hutch titled?
Anita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No, he's not titled.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have worked the dog and if Daryl was a trainer, then the dog would have no problems at all at Sch3, which is (unfortunately) what he started in.

It does not detract from the quality of the dog. It is all there. Hutch is on the list for me as far as future breedings.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It does not detract from the quality of the dog. It is all there. Hutch is on the list for me as far as future breedings.


I was hoping that might be the case. I want to see what you eventually get from him.


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, Jeff, we have been through all this before. I am glad you are the
resident expert on what GSDs are breedable and which are not.
lolol I just wanted to check to see if the dog was titled when people talk
about GSDs being breedable. JMO  Looks like a great pedigree. 
Anita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there some sort of connection between the two? :razz:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hutch sure is gorgeous! How about his hips, elbows and spine? Have you sent xrays to any of the organizations that certify like OFA or SV or maybe hips to PennHip?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with Susan. Any ortho clearances on Hutch or the bitches. At this point, I'd want x ray information on the progeny as well to see how he produces. Would be nice to see a video of him working. 


Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:
Well, Jeff, we have been through all this before. I am glad you are the
resident expert on what GSDs are breedable and which are not.

Oh I see, I need that SCH road map to success ! ! ! ! ! 

I like the dog, I have worked the dog, and been around the dog when he is not working, and I want to use him. Maybe you should go and work the dog, since you have trouble with all this ???

Sch was whored out years ago, that is why you are able to have titles on your Doberfags. Never forget that. I would have ran them off the planet back before the ruined it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

nevermind, too easy, no point in stating the obvious.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, crossing working lines with show lines. 

However, it's your dog and none of my business. Sorry if it opened a can of worms, but my question did not have such intent. 


Regards



Daryl Ehret said:


> Do you mean crossing workinglines with showlines?
> 
> Generally, I'm very against showlines myself, and very against the "golden middle" mindset, but this gal is not typical showline temperament, and doesn't come from the famous popular bloodlines. Her new owner's determined to get her certified, and from what I can tell, the work should come naturally enough to her.
> 
> Wasn't any sort of decision that I expect to affect me in any way, because I suppose it very unlikely the resulting pup I raise (to 8 or 12 mo's) would be a _consistent producer_, no matter how good of a _performance _dog it may turn out to be.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No worries, but if the gal can work, and her pups are going to working homes, then I don't have an issue with him breeding her.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that's got to be the best-built "showline" i've ever seen (PDB pic). nice, darryl!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i tryin to make my mind up :smile: DSD or GSD or dobermann or one of them azorez cattle dog to get and train for PD and PPD....

workingline GSD to showline GSD pups will have more work charatics good pairing it seems like Hutch produces agressive, pack driven , other drives in his offspring:-|


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course, as it is the summer of terror, I think Daryl is a little too lonely way out there in the middle of nowhere.

What the **** could you possibly be thinking breeding to that thing ?? LOL

The pedigree looks like a decent pedigree that someone wiped their ass with the bottom half.

You know that showline pussy will ruin your dogs ability to breed for life. HA HA !


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I didn't see my dog complaining. At least he didn't see that fox sneaking out of the yard when I let him out this morning. THAT would have been an interesting cross.


----------

